# Llave de corte (Relay) regulado por tension de bateria



## Fabius (Jun 17, 2009)

Que tal, hace poco me registre en el foro y ademas de aprender, quiero compartir mis humildes conocimientos de electronica.

Aqui les dejo un dispositivo que arme basandome en un clasico circuito de medicion de bateria, usando un zener, leds y transistores.

Mi dispositivo consiste en un rele a donde conectaremos el consumo deseado a un rele, un transistor NPN que cierra a masa la bobina del rele. y Un diodo zener de 10,5V conectado inverso a la base del transistor. 

Basicamente lo que hace es: al bajar la tension de la bateria, el transistor gobernado por el zener deja de conducir, haciendo que el rele quede abierto entre los terminales 30 y 87.

Pido disculpas desde ya por lo basico y rudimentario de mi circuito, lo arme usando mucha imaginacion y un par de dolores de cabeza. Con las pruebas que hice el circuito funciona dentro de lo esperado, me gustaria que todos opinen, prueben y hagan sus aportes.

Este circuito es bastante util para consumos en el vehiculo que son independientes de la llave de contacto. En mi caso las luces estaban directo a bateria atraves del interruptor, y preferi no deshacer las conexiones de fabrica (ademas de tener que romper medio tablero) y de ahi me surgio esta idea

Tambien se puede poner un switch entre bobina rele/transistor a masa. Cosa de poder anular el circuito de ser necesario el uso del consumo por debajo del voltaje de ruptura


----------



## cesar704 (Jun 20, 2009)

No te olvides de colocar un diodo de paso libre entre los terminales de la bobina para que al momento de la desconexion la energia almacenada en la bobina no heche a perder el transistor.

en este link encontrarse información sobre electricidad para autos
http://www.instalandofacil.com/index.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2009)

Si no colocas una resistencia limitadora entre el zener y la base del TR se genera un cortocircuito a través de la juntura base-emisor y el zener


----------



## cesar704 (Jun 21, 2009)

Adicionalmente si deseas calcular la corriente de saturacion del transistor usa 12vdc como valor minnimo puesto que en la realidad el voltaje de la bateria cuando el carro enciende es de entre 13.5 a 14 vdc


----------



## Fabius (Jun 21, 2009)

Fogonaso, he visto que se le pone una resistencia, la que vi era de 33K omh, ahora por el momento el circuito funciona bien, eso si, el zener calienta un poco.


----------



## alexv (Jun 7, 2012)

Buenas! estoy tratando de implementar este mecanismo en un circuito para calentar los puños de la moto con cable de nicrom. el diagrama es el siguiente:






me surgen varias dudas:

1) es correcto el diagrama que armé? 
2) la resistencia R2 que está entre el zener y el transistor, de cuantos ohm deberia ser? 
3) la resistencia R2 es para evitar consumo innecesario? entendí bien?
4) si el zener es de 10.5v, a partir de que voltaje real se activa (cierra) el Rele? estoy probandolo en el circuit wizard, pero no tiene zeners mayores a 9v1 y no entiendo mucho del tema.

muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Por que no ponés el link del circuito a ver si entendemos más 

Saludos !


----------



## alexv (Jun 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que no ponés el link del circuito a ver si entendemos más
> 
> Saludos !



el link de que circuito? en el primer post esta adjunta la imagen del circuito original que publico Fabius, y yo puse otro diagrama para ver si lo entendi bien y despejar algunas dudas, no entiendo que mas estaria faltando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah es tu diagrama ¡Ok!

Aqui tenes un calculador para esa resistencia :

http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/zener.htm

Saludos !


----------



## alexv (Jun 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ah es tu diagrama ¡Ok!
> 
> Aqui tenes un calculador para esa resistencia :
> 
> ...



uh, me perdi con esa calculadora, no se que valores ingresarle


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 7, 2012)

alexv dijo:


> uh, me perdi con esa calculadora, no se que valores ingresarle



Si no sabes inglés, vas a tener que aprender un poco.

Enter your values:

Maximum Input Voltage: 	  Volts *(Voltaje máximo de entrada)*
Minimum Input Voltage: 	  Volts *(Voltaje mínimo de entrada)*
Output Voltage: 	  Volts *(Voltaje de salida que quieres obtener)*
Load Current: 	  MAmperes *(Amperaje en miliAmperes*, que consume lo que vayas a alimentar)*

Saludos.

*mA = miliAmper

1A = 1000mA
Un Amper = Mil miliAmper


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si no sabes inglés, vas a tener que aprender un poco.
> 
> Enter your values:
> 
> ...



gracias por la respuesta! el ingles no es el problema, sino la electronica jeje.
en la grafica de la calculadora veo la resistencia en paralelo con el zener, y en mi diagrama esta en serie, o estoy interpretando mal alguno de los dos graficos?

es correcto esto: el voltaje maximo de entrada seria unos 14v (que es mas o menos el maximo que entrega la bateria de una moto bien cargada) y minimo 10v (bateria descargada), pero voltaje de salida, no tengo idea, y el amperaje, si es de todo el circuito en general, consume unos 2.5 Amperes (30 watts a 12v).

soy un perro con la electronica, no es mi rubro, por eso tengan paciencia y no se repriman en explicar lo que les parece obvio, porque para mi es todo magia negra! jajjaa en serio, esa calculadora no la lego a entender, no es de vago.



tambien, si alguien tiene la bondad de responderme las preguntas que postule en post, me ayudaria muchisimo! gracias a todos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2012)

Fabius dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 19464



que raro que ese circuito te funcione bien ........
no te tabletea o sea oscila ??

por ejemplo:
tenes las luces altas pendids con el motor pagado >> batreria se descarga >>> aparato corta la corriente >>> y se pone a hacer ruidito el rele ???


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que raro que ese circuito te funcione bien ........
> no te tabletea o sea oscila ??
> 
> por ejemplo:
> tenes las luces altas pendids con el motor pagado >> batreria se descarga >>> aparato corta la corriente >>> y se pone a hacer ruidito el rele ???



ojo que el post es del 2009, no creo que fabius este leyendolo, pero porque decis que es raro que ande? yo estoy queriendo implementar ese mecanismo, pero no tengo mucha idea si lo hice bien en el esquema que publique, aparte de las otras dudas que pregunte en el post... si me podes dar una mano, te lo agradezco muchisimo!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amigo alexv antes que nada seria bueno que expliques exactamente que deseas que haga tu circuito, pues se corre el riesgo que todos estemos discutiendo en vano.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2012)

alexv dijo:


> ojo que el post es del 2009, no creo que fabius este leyendolo, pero porque decis que es raro que ande? yo estoy queriendo implementar ese mecanismo, pero no tengo mucha idea si lo hice bien en el esquema que publique, aparte de las otras dudas que pregunte en el post... si me podes dar una mano, te lo agradezco muchisimo!



mostra que hiciste y que problemas tenes.
aca se ayuda no se hace .





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo alexv antes que nada seria bueno que expliques exactamente que deseas que haga tu circuito, pues se corre el riesgo que todos estemos discutiendo en vano.



discutimos un rato........pa entretenernos.........ya me acostumbre a que a veces sea en vano 



y lo de ele circuito la falla que produce es la siguiente :

(**) tenes una bateria con carga, digamso las luces altas prendidas con el coche parado .
la tension baja
baja
baja 
hasta que no es suficiente para disparar al DZ y por ende al T y al rele , digamos 10,5v 
entonces el rele corta .
al cortar el rele desconecta al carga.
por lo que la tension de la bateria sube hasta 12v usualmente .
con lo que el rele se reconecta
skip (**)


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo alexv antes que nada seria bueno que expliques exactamente que deseas que haga tu circuito, pues se corre el riesgo que todos estemos discutiendo en vano.



Que tal Roberto, es muy simple lo que necesito, es un sistema para calentar los puños de la moto para cuando hace mucho frio en ruta, basicamente es un alambre de nicrom que al conectarlo a los 12v de la bateria actua como una resistencia, produciendo calor. 

Se puede ver mas en detalle este sistema en las siguientes direcciones:
http://www.portalmotos.com/revista/punos-calefactables-de-moto-por-8-euros/5889.html
http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/en-dos-ruedas.529/731720-como-construir-punos-con-calefaccion.html

El sistema de calefaccion utiliza un rele generico de 12v para poder conectar un interruptor de encendido/apagado, pero adicionalmente le quiero agregar otro mecanismo (el cual explica Fabius en el post original de este thread) que corta automaticamente el rele en caso que la bateria tenga baja tension, esto es para evitar agotar la bateria y quedarte a pie sin poder encender el vehiculo.

yo intente adaptar el sistema que dice Fabius en el diagrama que yo publique, y de ahi comence a realizar las preguntas si estaba en lo correcto la forma de implementarlo, y mis dudas sobre la resistencia, etc etc etc..

espero haber aclarado el proposito del circuito, cualquier cosa puedo dar mas detalles si algo no se entendio.

saludos!!





fernandob dijo:


> mostra que hiciste y que problemas tenes.
> aca se ayuda no se hace .


hice unas preguntas, que si pueden responder lo agradezco mucho, recien explique mas en detalle el contexto por si no estaba muy claro el proposito del circuito



fernandob dijo:


> discutimos un rato........pa entretenernos.........ya me acostumbre a que a veces sea en vano


nunca es en vano, siempre hay alguien se nutre de la información publicada.

[





fernandob dijo:


> y lo de ele circuito la falla que produce es la siguiente :
> 
> (**) tenes una bateria con carga, digamso las luces altas prendidas con el coche parado .
> la tension baja
> ...



Ahora entiendo lo que ves como problema, pero en mi caso puntual no me afecta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola alexv, bien ahora pregunto, a tu sistema de calefaccion, como regulas la temperatura?.
 Utilizarias un timer que actua por periodos?.
O simplemente cuando las manos quemen! lo desconectas?


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola alexv, bien ahora pregunto, a tu sistema de calefaccion, como regulas la temperatura?.
> Utilizarias un timer que actua por periodos?.
> O simplemente cuando las manos quemen! lo desconectas?



por el diametro y longitud del cable de nicrom no llega a quemar por mas que lo dejes mucho tiempo, mucha gente ya construyó esto (sin el corte automatico del cual pido ayuda) y no hace falta implementar ningun timer. Algunos le ponen un switch de 3 posiciones con distintas resistencias para tener un control de temperatura, pero no es para nada necesario.

alguien me puede responder alguna de las 4 preguntas que realice en el post? me ayudaria mucho la verdad.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Bien, bueno amigo, si tu lo accionas manualmente, no necesitas mas que un interruptor y el rele, el cual se implementa para no destruir precozmente el interruptor. 
Solo añades un fusible de proteccion y listo. Olvidate del circuito.


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien, bueno amigo, si tu lo accionas manualmente, no necesitas mas que un interruptor y el rele, el cual se implementa para no destruir precozmente el interruptor.
> Solo añades un fusible de proteccion y listo. Olvidate del circuito.



si, eso funcionaría adecuadamente, pero se puede dar el caso que la bateria de la moto se vaya agotando por consumo sin darme cuenta, y al detenerme ya mas no prenda la moto por bateria baja.  

Este circuito lo que haria es detener el calienta puños cuando la bateria baje su tension a un nivel critico (10.5v o 11.5v o algun valor cercano a eso).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Bien, bueno al circuito que publicaste la R2 deberia calcularse en base al hfe del transistor, pero un valor cercano a 1k puedes probar, ademas añadele otra resistencia desde la base del propio transistor a GND de aprox. 100k, su funcion es evitar que el transistor quede con la base en alta impedancia cuando el diodo zener no conduzca, por lo tanto puede ocurrir el conocido "releteo". Exitos.


----------



## alexv (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien, bueno al circuito que publicaste la R2 deberia calcularse en base al hfe del transistor, pero un valor cercano a 1k puedes probar, ademas añadele otra resistencia desde la base del propio transistor a GND de aprox. 100k, su funcion es evitar que el transistor quede con la base en alta impedancia cuando el diodo zener no conduzca, por lo tanto puede ocurrir el conocido "releteo". Exitos.



groooso! con eso ya deberia poder arrancar! despues voy a leer mas sobre transistores para entender que relacion tiene la resistencia con el valor del HFE. 

con los datos que me diste, el diagrama quedaría algo asi, decime si le pifie en algo.







muchisimas gracias por la info!!

saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

Bien Amigo!!! excelente!! a sus ordenes.-


----------



## alexv (Jun 20, 2012)

necesito un poco de ayuda, me parece que reventó el Q1,utilice un bc547 y salio un poco de humo despues de un rato, estuve leyendo la hoja tecnica, pero no la entiendo mucho (falta de conceptos). Que NPN recomiendan, el voltaje de bateria va a oscilar entre 11 y 14 volts aproximadamente (es una bateria de moto). Alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 20, 2012)

Normal, si no se pone diodo volante en el relé, al poco tiempo lo que "vuela" es el transistor.


----------



## alexv (Jun 20, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Normal, si no se pone diodo volante en el relé, al poco tiempo lo que "vuela" es el transistor.



el D1 (zener) de mi diagrama no cumple tambien la funcion de diodo volante que mencionas? De no ser asi, en donde deberia agregar dicho diodo volante?

yo pensaba que el bc547 era insuficiente para este circuito.

gracias!!!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 20, 2012)

No lo hace, no protege la unión B-C, para descargar por el zener tendría que saltar en inversa de C a B y claro se lo cepilla.
El diodo va en paralelo con la bobina polarizado inversamente, osea el cátodo a positivo. Debes de ponerlo siempre, lo que pasa es que el transistor no suele morir a la primera con lo que pruebas el circuito y funciona, pero unos días después fallece en acto de servicio.


----------



## alexv (Jun 20, 2012)

gracias por la ayuda scooter, ahora entiendo como es el tema del diodo flotante! adicional a esto me surgio una duda leyendo sobre el relay que estoy usando (12v 50a) y el transistor que lo activa (bc547).

el relay tiene 80ohms de resistencia en su bobina, lo que produce 150mA en 12v, y la bobina va conectada al colector del bc547, pero por lo que entendí de la hoja de datos del bc547, este tolera 100mA en su colector... puede ser que ademas del diodo flotante, el bc547 no este adecuado para este uso (tal vez estoy interpretando mal el funcionamiento y/o la hoja de datos).. que opinas?


----------



## alexv (Jun 21, 2012)

update: ya reemplaze el transistor bc547 por un bc337 (tolera 240mA en el colector) y le agregue el diodo flotante para protegerlo, ahora a la tarde lo pruebo y les comento los resultados.


----------



## alexv (Jun 24, 2012)

Al final le hice varios cambios, y le incorpore un timer 555 para controlar la temperatura del nicrom como habia mencionado Gudino Roberto duberlin anteriormente, y me termine topando con el problema que mencionaron: el constante releteo (y muy rapido) cuando el voltaje esta muy cercano al corte.

les muestro mi nuevo esquema asi se entiende mejor:





y una breve explicacion del funcionamiento:

Cuando el interruptor SW2 esta en la posicion del diagrama, el timer 555 envia corriente de forma intermitente por la pata 3 (10seg encendido, 10seg apagado), pero cuando se cambia la posicion del interruptor SW2, el timer 555 se queda enviando corriente de forma constante por la pata 3.

el LED D5 esta encendido constantemente (con R6) pero aumenta su intensidad (con R5) cuando el timer envia corriente por la pata 3.

por ultimo el zener D3, encargado de controlar el corte por bajo voltaje junto con Q1: cuando disminuye el voltaje de la bateria, no le llega suficiente corriente a la base del Q1, por lo tanto se cierra el Relay (RL1), previniendo el consumo excesivo de la bateria del vehiculo.

El problema con el que me encuentro, es cuando el voltaje disminuye al punto que el relay abre y cierra constantemente a una velocidad muy alta.

aclaro, que el tramo del circuito que se conecta al interruptor del relay RL1 no lo inclui en la grafica (ahi es donde conecto el alambre de nicrom cuyo consumo es de 2 Ampere, 24 watts, y va conectado a la misma bateria B1).

Se les ocurre alguna manera de evitar el releteo? 

una solucion, que por el momento quiero evitar, es la de conectar 2 compuertas logicas NOT en serie a la base del Q1. Les aclaro que quiero evitarlo para mantener lo mas pequño posible el PCB, y las compuertas logicas implican un IC de 14 pines (4096b) que quisiera evitar en lo posible.

desde ya muchisimas gracias por cualquier idea o sugerencia!!

Saludos nuevamente,
Alex


----------



## chclau (Jun 24, 2012)

Una de las causas de tu problema podria ser la siguiente:

1) La bateria baja
2) Se corta el rele
3) Al bajar el consumo de la bateria... sube su tension
4) Se conecta el rele...

etc.

Si esta es la causa, se soluciona realizando un comparador tipo schmitt trigger (lo podes hacer con dos transistores)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 24, 2012)

Amigo, el diodo D3 tiene un valor muy alto de tension zener, ademas no es necesario. Que funcion cumple D2?. El rele deberia estar conectado lo mas prox. posible de la bateria y antes de ingresar por D1. R3 y C1 deberian conectarse del lado del catodo de D1. Si a D3 lo eliminas R4 tambien.


----------



## alexv (Jun 24, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Una de las causas de tu problema podria ser la siguiente:
> 
> 1) La bateria baja
> 2) Se corta el rele
> ...



me parece que es exactamente lo que esta sucediendo (a un intervalo muy rapido).
ahi me puse a leer que es un schmitt trigger, y parece exactamente lo que estaba buscando, voy a investigar mas a ver como implementarlo en mi circuito! muchisimas gracias por la informacion!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2012)

El 555 sirve para lo que sirve; para muchas cosas pero no para todo. Si lo que necesitas es un trigger con histéresis no uses un temporizador.


----------



## alexv (Jun 24, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, el diodo D3 tiene un valor muy alto de tension zener, ademas no es necesario. Que funcion cumple D2?. El rele deberia estar conectado lo mas prox. posible de la bateria y antes de ingresar por D1. R3 y C1 deberian conectarse del lado del catodo de D1. Si a D3 lo eliminas R4 tambien.



Muchas gracias por responder!! 

te comento: D3 lo puse para que por debajo de 12v (aprox) no se cierre el relay (esté en el modo que esté el switch, en el primer post de este hilo mencionan ese zener con valor 10.5, como no consegui ese valor, compre de 9v1, 10 y 11 para probar como se comporta)... si quito este zener, estaria quitando la funcion de corte automatico por baja tension.

El diodo D2 lo que hace es que el capacitor C3 se cargue sólo por R3, y se descargue sólo por R2, así de esta manera puedo reemplazar R2 por una resistencia variable que controla el tiempo que el timer se pasa "inactivo" en su salida, sin afectar el tiempo que se pasa "activo".

Entiendo lo del Rele, que deberia estar mas proximo a la bateria.
pero ahora, con respecto a si conecto R3 del lado del Catodo de D1, el switch SW2 deja de cumplir su funcion, la idea es que con el switch arriba, se impida a traves del D1 el suministro de energia a R3, con lo cual el timer 555 nunca corta la corriente en su salida (pin 3), y queda el relay siempre cerrado.... 

este switch lo que me permite es seleccionar temperatura maxima (posicion superior. nunca abre el relay) y temperatura media (con el timer intermitente, abriendo y cerrando el relay).





Scooter dijo:


> El 555 sirve para lo que sirve; para muchas cosas pero no para todo. Si lo que necesitas es un trigger con histéresis no uses un temporizador.



entiendo lo que me decis, pero es que necesito las dos funciones:

por un lado un temporizador que abra/cierre el relay cada 10 segundos (con esto regulo la temperatura del nicrom que se conecta en el relay)

y por otro lado necesito un sistema de seguridad que abra el relay y lo deje abierto mientras que la bateria tenga poco voltaje.

voy a investigar esto del trigger schmit que me parece que es la solucion que busco... cuando tenga mas avances les comento el progreso... muchisimas gracias a todos por la ayuda, me es dificil buscar solo alternativas no teniendo ningun tipo de conocimiento formal de electronica, soy novato con todo esto.


----------



## Lllb (Jun 30, 2012)

Alguien me pasa el circuito con todos los valores de los transitores y diodos que lleve? Me estoy iniciando en  la electrónica, y este circuito me interesa, para ponerselo a mi camioneta, cosa de si me olvido las luces prendidas, se apaguen cuando llegue a un voltaje crítico que comprometa el arranque del motor. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bienvenido...

No se pide nada ya hecho acá, primero leé TODO el tema, luego deduces si ya lo comentado te sirve, sino, solo preguntas qué se podría cambiar para tu situación, ademas, por el foro hay otros circuitos que se amoldan mas a tu interés...

Saludos


----------



## Lllb (Jul 2, 2012)

Me leeí todo, cosas desde el 2009 mas o menos que había, y me marié un poco con tantos cambios que hicieron, cuando dejó de ser el circuito original y pasó a ser un calienta puños y demas... Y como dije me estoy iniciando recién y este es un circuito que me interesa si alguien tiene el circuito con todos los valores de resistencias diodos etc, que sea tan amable de subirlo, yo después puedo subir a partir de eso el circuito impreso. Gracias.


----------



## alexv (Jul 3, 2012)

Lllb dijo:


> Me leeí todo, cosas desde el 2009 mas o menos que había, y me marié un poco con tantos cambios que hicieron, cuando dejó de ser el circuito original y pasó a ser un calienta puños y demas... Y como dije me estoy iniciando recién y este es un circuito que me interesa si alguien tiene el circuito con todos los valores de resistencias diodos etc, que sea tan amable de subirlo, yo después puedo subir a partir de eso el circuito impreso. Gracias.



mira, el circuito este tiene el problema del releteo cuando el voltaje esta cercano al corte, el relay se prende/apaga constantemente a una velocidad muy alta... por lo tanto yo descarte el esquema y estoy buscando algun modo alternativo de controlar el bajo voltaje (con trigger schmitt) es decir, que corte el voltaje cuando llega a 11v y se encienda nuevamente cuando supere los 12 volts... por dar un ejemplo... aun estoy resolviendo algunos problemitas que me surgieron con ese nuevo modelo...

si tuviese algo terminado te lo paso, pero aun sigo aprendiendo e investigando como hacer un corte confiable de bajo voltaje.


----------



## Arxarls (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola a todos!

Creo que mi siguiente duda va en línea con éste tema, si no es así por favor avisarme y empiezo nuevo tema.
He comprado una alarma GSM, ésta en concreto:

"*DVR-SD Alarm call SMS MMS*" Pegar en google, no me dejan subir links todavía!

El caso es que no tiene detección de corte de luz o batería baja. Tiene una batería interna de 12V-2A alimentada por transformador 220/12 V, además tiene posibilidad de conectar 2x relés NC para diversas alarmas y se me ocurren 2 opciones:

a) relé NC que salte cuando el suministro a 12V se corta (corte de luz)
b) relé NC que salte cuando la batería está baja.

Agradezco vuestras opciones opiniones y otras soluciones que me podáis dar.  También si en vez de montar el circuíto ya hay relés comerciales que hagan estas funciones, lo que se os ocurra!

Espero que se me entienda, cualquier detalle me decís, Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Arxarls (Jul 10, 2016)

Bueno ya está el tema resuelto, opto por no complicarme la vida e ir por lo comercial: Kemo m148A


----------

